# BMW Series 1 Coupe' Alpine White



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

This car was done yesterday the owner is one of my regular clients who bought this car a year ago from the state of the paint you would think that it was five years old .

This was another one day job and a one step correction ideally to get 100% correction I would have needed an extra two days to do it properly without rushing which in the end I spent twelve hours to do the job .:wall:

Don't you love these one day jobs ( or not !).

Here is what I was up against










With the help of my three LED FLOOD Lights I was able to assess how bad the paint was , the owner was inspecting the paint and he got a shock when he saw the condition it was in .

I was even more shocked since I had only one day to do the job :wall::buffer:

This is what happens when you buy expensive LED FLOOD LIGHTS they show you too much :lol::lol:

Anyway lets get one with the correction !

Here's another one of the bonnet 50/50
















































































































































Products used to achieve this !









LSP used was Permanon Car Supershine , this product is just awesome if you have limited time to apply an LSP this product will achieve what a Wax or Paint Sealnt will achieve without all the hard work and it's very durable as well ! Just spray the whole car with a pumpup bottle sprayer to get even coverage and then wipe off five minutes and your done ! That simple and with amazing results and gloss !

Here are the end results !





























































































































































































































































Thanks for reading my write-up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario 

*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice job for one day Mario, you certainly had your work cut out! 
Your LED lighting set up is worth every cent! 

I'm very interested in the Permanon too, it seems like a detailers dream product. The car looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice one day job!

Did you dilute the permanon and in what ratio?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

For a one day job with that kind of outcome , the customer did a hell of a deal let me tell you my friend. 

It´s very near pefection for a fraction of the price.
Superb work Mario :thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice work as usual Mario


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Mario :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very good work, Mario:thumb::doublesho


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant work, on the car that I'm getting once my feet are planted back firmly in job-land  :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job loving that white 1 series now looks fantastic


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


type[r]+ said:



Very nice job for one day Mario, you certainly had your work cut out! 
Your LED lighting set up is worth every cent! 

I'm very interested in the Permanon too, it seems like a detailers dream product. The car looks stunning! :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Matt, I did have my work cut out for one day and this suck hard BMW paint didn't make it any easier !

Yes i know , that's the reason why I bought them , they are not cheap but for a pro like myself I will make that up with a couple of paint correction jobs

The Permanon is a must have product it is a nano coating but unlike all others it's extremely easy to apply and remove ! No elbow grease !



prokopas said:



Great work!

Click to expand...

Thank you Prokopis:thumb:



Kimb said:



Very nice one day job!

Did you dilute the permanon and in what ratio?

Click to expand...

Thanks Kimb,

It was a hard job for one day the paint was very hard on this BMW like all BMW's .I could have spent another two days to get it looking even better !

One day is never enough for these kind of jobs especially when the paint has very deep scratches !

Yes I did , 50ml and the rest water !



Racer said:



For a one day job with that kind of outcome , the customer did a hell of a deal let me tell you my friend. 

It´s very near pefection for a fraction of the price.
Superb work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Yes I thought so as well Rui, my client was very happy with the job even if certain deep scratches persisted ! I told him to get it looking even better I would have needed and extra two days !

He did get a bargain , but then again I have two other BMW's that belong to his family which are booked in 



maikolo said:



Nice work as usual Mario

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy , much appreciated as always :thumb:



AaronGTi said:



Very nice Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Aaron, i'm glad you like it :thumb:



DMH-01 said:



Great job there buddy.

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan, for your kind comments :thumb:



ben-150 said:



Very good work, Mario:thumb::doublesho

Click to expand...

Thank you very much Ben :thumb:



Kriminal said:



Brilliant work, on the car that I'm getting once my feet are planted back firmly in job-land  :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks mate, glad you like my work , good luck with your job hunt :thumb:



Derekh929 said:



Great job loving that white 1 series now looks fantastic

Click to expand...

Thanks Derek, the call white the new Black :thumb:



Swell.gr said:



Very nice work as always Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike , as always I appreciate your kind words :thumb:

Thank you guys for your kind words and comments !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Brilliant job!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Mario!:thumb:


*Thanks John:thumb:*



tonyy said:


> Great job as always


*Thanks Tony, as always much appreciated comments :thumb:*



IanA said:


> Brilliant job!


*Thanks Ian :thumb:*

*Thank you guys Mario*


----------

